# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  hướng dẫn mình ghép phụ đề cho phim

## nguoidoi893

anh em nào giúp với, càng nhiều càng tốt, chỉ mình cách ghép phụ đề vào phim nhé các anh em, mình down trên mạng thường có phim nội dung rất hay nhưng k có thuyết minh hay phụ đề gi hết, các anh em nào am hiểu về lĩnh vực này xin giúp dùm nhé, nếu có cách để thuyết minh cho phim thì càng tốt nhé các anh em nhé ! xin hướng dẫn qua clip video hay bằng hình ảnh minh họa thì mình cảm ơn rất nhiều. thank! tất cả các anh em nhé!

----------


## thomom90

cái này thì bạn có thể sử dụng phần mềm để làm điều này nhé
mình biết có phần mềm roadmovie 1.9.1 for mac os x
http://www.download.com.vn/audio+video/audio+player/13984_roadmovie-1-9-1-for-mac-os-x.aspx
bạn hãy thử xem sao nhé

----------


## iwinonline365

bạn có thể hướng dẫn mình cụ thể nhất được k? và cách làm cụ thể nhất, đặc biệt có ảnh minh họa nữa. thank! anh nhiều nhé.

----------


## duancanhotp

đây là một bài viết của một tác giả trên một diễn đàn .có link down có hướng dẫn bằng hình ảnh .bạn xem nhé 

http://www.webtretho.com/forum/f116...nh-mot-file-chung-xem-tren-moi-dau-dia-89150/

----------


## taitrochoifree11

trời ! có thấy gì đâu anh nó vào wed khác rồi như thế nè :

----------


## yentatoo

máy em bị sao rồi : thôi đây anh copy bài người ta cho em vậy nhé 

nguồn sưu tầm :




> * hướng dẫn cách ghép phim và phụ đề thành một file chung xem trên mọi đầu đĩa!!!* 
> 
>  thấy nhiều mẹ có vể quan tâm đến vấn đề này ~> mai lập ra topic này, ngoài việc hướng dẫn ra 
> cũng mong mọi người cùng nhau chia sẻ những kinh nghiệm mà mình có trong việc ghép phụ đề!
> 
> _*lưu ý: bài viết này chỉ dành cho các mẹ không biết gì về máy tính, còn với những ai biết nhiều về máy tính (thuộc hàng cao thủ) thì bài viết này có lẽ sẽ gây buồn ngủ đấy ạ!_  
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
**************************************************  **************




> *ghép phụ đề vào phim để ghi dvd*
> ​*
> ghép phụ đề tiếng việt vào file video để ghi đĩa phim vcd/dvd là chủ đề được rất nhiều "tín đồ" của môn nghệ thuật thứ bảy quan tâm. mời bạn theo dõi cách thực hiện việc này với tmpgenc xpress.
> 
> *là công cụ biên tập, chuyển đổi video đa năng, song tính năng đáng chú ý nhất của* tmpgenc xpress* là ghép cứng phụ đề vào file video (hỗ trợ hầu hết định dạng video thông dụng nhất, ngoại trừ mkv). phiên bản tmpgenc xpress 4.7.3.292 có dung lượng 30,17mb, tương thích với windows xp/vista/7, tải bản dùng thử tại địa chỉ:
> 
> mã:
> http://download1.pegasys-inc.com/dow...2_setup_en.exe 
> bạn có thể tải tmpgenc xpresscác phiên bản trước *tại đây*.
> ...

----------


## machao112

thank! anh nhé, mà anh lấy bên diễn đàn nào vậy, thằng này hướng dẫn k có cảm tình gì hết, nếu em mà bầu chọn nó chắc cho nó âm điểm lại ln. thành thật cảm ơn anh! chúc anh vui vẻ nhé !

----------

